

You'll be more productive if your computer announces the time - gorachel007
http://blog.upskilled.edu.au/5-productivity-hacks-that-you-probably-havent-heard-of-yet/

======
tyw433
I hope somebody could help me out here. Throwaway account.

I've recently graduated and since May I've been working remotely for a
company. I've always loved programming, but now it's become work, and I'm only
doing it for the money.

\--

And I have the opposite problem. I keep looking at the clock counting down
hours to lunch, counting down hours to the end of the day. I'm just restless.

I'm being a very good and productive programmer, but it's not through joy from
work anymore, but through willpower. I just go through my day forcing myself
to do it.

Anybody else going through the same thing? Maybe this is specific to remote
programmers?

~~~
manibatra
I won't give you a short term hack because I have tried many and nothing seems
to stick. Instead the long term approach that has greatly improved my
productivity as a freelancer and also in other areas of life is reading the
book "7 Habits of Highly Effective People". If you read one book in your life
I would suggest it should be this one.

When your values ( loosely translated as why you do the things you do ) and
your goals align you will become very productive. Has helped me a lot. I would
suggest give it a shot :)

